# Whats so great about Pompano?



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

not to question anyones morals or intent, but whats so great about these pompano? i havent caught any keeper size since ive been here, but it seems like there is a large pompano "fan-base" and they arent real big and from what ive heard not terribly hard to catch. So did i miss something? Are they super tasty or hard to catch or what? Once again, all of the hard-core Pomp fisherman out there, Im not trying to offend anyone, just wondering whats so great about them.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Catch some keepers, take them home and eat them, then get back to us.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Catch some keepers, take them home and eat them, then get back to us.


 so it is taste?? im planning on trying for them sometime soon i just cant bring myself to fish for them when there are bull reds running thru the bay. i guess coming from a freshwater fishing background im still going for the monster fish over table fare.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Some people its there favorite fish some people can't stand the taste if them.it just depends on your taste I guess.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Fight, availability, looks, affordability, etc. 

Pomps have their little querks that can make them difficult to catch. The guys who catch the most and do so consistently have fished for them for a very long time, but any body can catch one on any given day.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

I like them more for the sport. My favorite way to cath pomps are by spot cast them with a jig or Carolina rig and flea. They are also the most abundant and better tasting fish you will catch on a regular basis from the surf. They can be stubborn lil bass turds or huntry enough to suck down gotchas . Also they are in the jack family so can put up a pretty good fight.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sight casting for them is as sporting as it gets when it comes to surf fishing. That's how I took my biggest pompano


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> so it is taste?? im planning on trying for them sometime soon i just cant bring myself to fish for them when there are bull reds running thru the bay. i guess coming from a freshwater fishing background im still going for the monster fish over table fare.


Its not just the taste, they are darn fun to catch too. Like ChrisV said, they arent exactly easy to get CONSISTENTLY. Its not just walking to the beach and tossing out a couple "tourist rigs" from Wal-Mart.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Fight, availability, looks, affordability, etc.
> 
> Pomps have their little querks that can make them difficult to catch. The guys who catch the most and do so consistently have fished for them for a very long time, but any body can catch one on any given day.


 i must say they are a purty fish and ive only caught them by accident trying to catch pinfish, i suppose ill have to go out and try to catch them and hopefully get a keeper or two then maybe ill appreciate them more


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Sight casting for them is as sporting as it gets when it comes to surf fishing. That's how I took my biggest pompano


 well, sight casting is out for me i cant see sh*t when i look in the water. Even with polarized glasses and perfectly clear calm water all i see is blueish-green


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Its not just walking to the beach and tossing out a couple "tourist rigs" from Wal-Mart.


..and sometimes it's exactly that, which makes them so great for anyone regardless of experience. They really are an awesome game fish. I know a few guys who love fishing for them, but release or give them away because they don't like eating them


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Sight casting for them is as sporting as it gets when it comes to surf fishing. That's how I took my biggest pompano


 
This! Oh ya, they are tasty devils too...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> i just cant bring myself to fish for them when there are bull reds running thru the bay. im still going for the monster fish over table fare.


*I can't see catching a 48 inch red that you have to throw back. And if you could eat it, it would not taste that good any way.

I fish to eat them.

To each his own.
*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pomp>Bull Reds. Anyone can drift the pass and catch 100 bulls. Takes skill to bust some big pomps.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I recently had the pleasure of being treated to grilled Pompano for dinner. Garbo caught the fish, and then he grilled them for us up at our hunting camp. He fileted the fish and placed them on the grid, regularly basting them with butter and lemon juice. After taking them off the grill, he then poured a gravy topping over them made of Heart of Palm.

I now know why Pompano are a highly regarded table fare.
They were delicious ! :yes:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Emerald Ghost said:


> I recently had the pleasure of being treated to grilled Pompano for dinner. Garbo caught the fish, and then he grilled them for us up at our hunting camp.


*Garbo is the Pompano King.
Sure miss him here.*


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

So Pomps taste good and are fun to catch.

Goes good with an Idaho Potato too.

Just sayin...........


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

They're way up on my list of favorite catch, and a beautiful fish; I feel like I receive a prize w/each one I pull out of the surf, I have little patience for surf fishing, so when I do, I either jig or FF simultaneously to stay active, thanks to those circle hooks they're usually still hooked by the time I get to the surf rig.

I also love to eat them, when cooked right the only fish I'd prefer would be fresh Halibut.

Pound/pound they're a hell of a fighter on the end of the line, and they hit a fly like an attack dog, then "Run like the wind Bullseye"! What more could you ask for, I know MORE POMPS!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Fishing*



Chris V said:


> ..and sometimes it's exactly that, which makes them so great for anyone regardless of experience. They really are an awesome game fish. I know a few guys who love fishing for them, but release or give them away because they don't like eating them


 I fish for them for sport, keeping few to eat.

I 'run and gun'-sight fishing with artificial lures if the water's clear but blind casting will work when you can't see (the fish can). I don't bait fish except for other fish to eat.

I make all of my gear including rods, jigs, flies, teasers and rigs. The real fun is catching one with something that you've made.

BTW; I fish with conventional, spinning and fly gear. When I commercial fished for them I even used a cane pole.

They can make you talk to yourself at times; especially when you think that you're getting 'good' at it. C2


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> They can make you talk to yourself at times; especially when you think that you're getting 'good' at it. C2


There's quite a few species that do this to me, with Tarpon being the worst by far!


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Catch some keepers, take them home and eat them, then get back to us.


this. excellent table fare...some of the very best.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Something I dont see or hear about people doing with pomps that you should at least try.

Skin the pomp, a pair of pliers is your find here. Then fillet as normal. Cut up the fillets in nugget sized pieces, batter and deep fry. HOLY COW, it will spoil pretty much any other fried fish for you. My six year old will put a hurting on a basket of fried pompano.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Jd, I've fried, grilled, sautéed, etc and I've come to the conclusion that my favorite way to eat pompano is cooked any if the above ways. Deep fried is damn good though. 

I thought I was the only one who skinned a pomp first. They have to be ice cold for best results though


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tarpon*



Chris V said:


> There's quite a few species that do this to me, with Tarpon being the worst by far!


I know the thread is about fishing for Pompano but I'll mention Tarpon.

I don't deliberately fish for them but have 'caught' several each year while fishing for other species.

I mostly catch them on a bone colored Zara Spook or an 'albino' jig with a red tag.

I even hooked one for a few moments with a Pompano jig.

I usually manage three or four jumps from one before 'premature releasing' it.

Now; back to our regularly scheduled broadcast. C2


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

and ... they fillet out great, nice big firm fillets, easy to dress, unlike dealing with the big scales on a red and that bloodline ... tasty too, though I prefer the taste of a fried redfish chunk over a pomp, but not by much


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Dont taste good fried to me. Smoked is ok. JMOP.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It's all about the presentation. The Pomp is the perfect size to serve whole and is a nice light flaky fish to serve.

It think it got it's reputation by the ultimate recipe.

Antoine's Pompano en Papillote
3 medium-sized pompanos*
3 cups water
1 chopped shallot or
2 tablespoons chopped onion
6 tablespoons butter
2 1/4 cups white wine
1 cup crabmeat
1 cup diced cooked shrimp
1/2 clove garlic -- minced
1 1/2 cups chopped onions
1 Pinch thyme
1 bay leaf
2 cups fish stock
2 tablespoons flour
2 egg yolks
Salt and pepper
* Fresh salmon -- sea trout, or striped bass, grouper may be used when pompano is unavailable
Clean pompanos and cut into 6 fillets, removing head and backbone.
Simmer heads and bones in water until there are 2 cups stock. Sauté fillets with shallot in 2
tablespoons butter and add 2 cups wine. Cover and simmer slowly until fillets are tender, about 5-8
minutes.
Sauté crabmeat, shrimp, and 1/4 clove garlic in 2 tablespoons butter. Add onion and remaining
garlic and cook 10 minutes. Add thyme, bay leaf, and 1 3/4 cups fish stock, and simmer 10
minutes.
Melt 2 tablespoons butter, blend in flour, and gradually stir in remaining 1/4 cup fish stock. Add to
crabmeat mixture with wine stock drained from fillets. Simmer, stirring constantly, until thickened.
Beat egg yolks and mix with sauce and remaining 1/4 cup wine. Add salt and pepper to taste. Chillin
refrigerator until firm.
Cut 6 parchment hearts 12 inches long and 8 inches wide. Oil paper well. Place the sauce (divided
into 6 portions) on one side of heart, lay fillet on sauce, and fold over other half of paper. Seal edges
of paper by folding over and pinching together all around. Lay the sealed hearts on an oiled baking
sheet and bake at 450 degrees F. 15 minutes, or until the paper hearts are browned. Serve at once,
cutting open paper at table. Serves 6.
Source:
"Antoine's in New Orleans"

Jim


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

How do you guys sight fish for pompano?? i cant see anything when fishing from the shoreline.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

For anyone that has not fileted a pomp, I always like to remind everyone that they are not a fish you simply make a cut along the gills and then go back towards the tail. Pomps have a ton of meat about the eyes on the top of the head that you will leave if you do a sloppy filet job. Just an Fyi. Cooked whole they are excellent also.

I love all kinds of fishing, but I think my favorite is having a cold beer, sitting on the beach, pompano fishing, as the sun goes down here on the Emerald Coast. I can honestly say when I do that, there is no where else in the world I'd rather be.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

baldona523 said:


> For anyone that has not fileted a pomp, I always like to remind everyone that they are not a fish you simply make a cut along the gills and then go back towards the tail. Pomps have a ton of meat about the eyes on the top of the head that you will leave if you do a sloppy filet job. Just an Fyi. Cooked whole they are excellent also.


Just split the fish down the middle through the head to the tail and cook it that way. (Pompano on the Half Shell) :thumbsup:

Pompano tastes good any way that you cook them. C2


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

well you guys have convinced me ill have to try me some pomps sooner or later..... if i can catch them


----------



## AngelaBarber (Feb 20, 2013)

Some people its there favorite fish some people can't stand the taste if them.it just depends on your taste I guess.
http://www.ifisho.com/index.php?do=/forum/


----------



## HHF0001 (May 3, 2011)

J0nesi said:


> How do you guys sight fish for pompano?? i cant see anything when fishing from the shoreline.


An 8ft-10ft ladder carried out to waste deep water is the best way I know to sight fish them. They come right by and you just pitch them a jig. Very productive on calm clear days.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

HHF0001 said:


> An 8ft-10ft ladder carried out to waste deep water is the best way I know to sight fish them. They come right by and you just pitch them a jig. Very productive on calm clear days.


Whoa! Ten ft. that's a lot of ladder to drag around the bch, I've got to give this a try, maybe my aluminum 6' though


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

*Pompano*

Split down the middle and put on the grill!!!! Great eating fish ...some of the very best.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Idaho give it a try. Only your taste buds will tell you if the fish is any good. I personally do not like the taste of Pompano, any fish you have to put a lot a prep into cannot be excellent table fair in my opinion.


----------



## FromNolaToPcola (Jun 8, 2012)

The start of this post is absolutely retarted ... Not to be offensive or anything , pound for pound pompano is one of the strongest fish in the gulf, and catching red fish is easy


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

FromNolaToPcola said:


> The start of this post is absolutely retarted ... Not to be offensive or anything , pound for pound pompano is one of the strongest fish in the gulf, and catching red fish is easy


:laughing: thats why i was asking about them, ive only caught small pomps so would know much about their strength. And catching redfish is easy, but catching redfish consistently is another story.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> well, sight casting is out for me i cant see sh*t when i look in the water. Even with polarized glasses and perfectly clear calm water all i see is blueish-green


That will all come with time brother. Go onto one of the Gulf piers on a calm day and sit near the bar... practice spotting out all the whiting. Most of these guys have been sight fishing for years, its definatly an aquired skill.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow! Are they not only fun catch...it also taste great! Now I know why those "Pompano Vets" loves to target them so much. 

The next one I want to try and target is Cobia. I've tried to catch those things while I was at Virginia, but could never seem spot them. The first time I had them was at Cobalt.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

The best things about pompano are being able to sit on the beach and drink beer while you watch your rods..Or to sight fishing with a jig..As far as taste goes, they are way overrated imo..Best eaten whole..Grilled/baked/smoked


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> not to question anyones morals or intent, but whats so great about these pompano? i havent caught any keeper size since ive been here, but it seems like there is a large pompano "fan-base" and they arent real big and from what ive heard not terribly hard to catch. So did i miss something? Are they super tasty or hard to catch or what? Once again, all of the hard-core Pomp fisherman out there, Im not trying to offend anyone, just wondering whats so great about them.


For the surf fishermen they're awesome because it presents something other than whiting or redfish to catch this time of year!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

For those of you that think pomps are not good table fare, how soon are you getting them on ice and cleaning them? Ive found that the stomach contents of a pomp will spoil the flesh very quickly. With some fish I may wait a day before I get to cleaning them. Pomps need to be cleaned with in a few hours of being caught for best flavor.

Redfish better then pompano? What the heck?! To me, redfish are only good if they are seasoned heavily and blackened.


----------

